# History of hpv??



## MsMaddy (Mar 25, 2010)

I just want to know if there is a diagnosis code for " history of positive hpv. " 


thank you all in advance

msmaddy


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## dorinda05 (Feb 13, 2015)

I know this is extremely late but maybe it'll be useful to someone in the future. V02.8 history of venereal disease or V02.9 other specified infectious organism.  These "V" history codes are classifiable to dx codes 001-999 (HPV is 079.4).


----------

